#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  درخواست خرید شابلون برای ماژول مودم های ایرانسل

## mehdibazaran

سلام دوستان عزیز هر کسی جایی برای فروش شابلون این آی سی سراغ داره معرفی کنه و اگه تونستین کمک کنین.
برای ریبال آی سی پردازنده ماژول های ایرانسل چه جیبی چه رو میزی نیاز به شابلون دارم. اگه شابلون آی سی مشابه هم هم باشه که جواب بده رو این آی سی ها مورد قبوله.پایین عکس آی سی رو قرار دادم یه مقیاسی هم براش گذاشتم اگه ممکنه کمک کنید.

----------

*edi21*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

